# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwangerschap en vrijen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Zwangerschap: vrijen lokt de bevalling niet uit!*

Als de zwangerschap naar haar einde toeloopt, durven veel koppels niet meer vrijen omdat ze bang zijn dat dit de weeën zou kunnen in gang zetten. Doorgaans wordt ook aangeraden om enkele weken voor de bevalling geen seksuele betrekkingen meer te hebben. Ten onrechte, zo blijkt uit een recente studie. 


*Studie ontkracht volksgeloof* 

Van oudsher werd ervan uitgegaan dat seksuele betrekkingen bij hoogzwangere vrouwen de weeën uitlokken en het begin van de spontane bevalling zo vervroegen. Is dat geloof gerechtvaardigd? Volgens een recente wetenschappelijke studie over dit onderwerp niet. Er zijn nochtans altijd tal van verklaringen voor dit hardnekkige volksgeloof geweest. Zo zou je inderdaad kunnen denken dat vrijen het hormonale evenwicht tijdelijk verstoort; dat het stimuleren van de borsten leidt tot de afscheiding van een hormoon dat normaal geproduceerd wordt bij de bevalling en zo de samentrekking van de baarmoeder bevordert; of nog dat het orgasme de weeën doet beginnen. 


*Vrijen mag* 

Meer dan 200 hoogzwangere vrouwen werden tot de bevalling gevolgd. De helft ervan werd aangespoord om seksuele betrekkingen te hebben om de bevalling te versnellen, de andere helft kreeg hieromtrent geen enkele aanbeveling. Alle vrouwen moesten op een kalender noteren hoe vaak ze vrijden. Maar het waren niet alleen de premature bevallingen die men op die manier wou controleren: het onderzoeksteam wou ook het gebruik van geneesmiddelen of epidurale verdoving tijdens de bevalling zo in kaart brengen. 
De eerste groep had kort voor de bevalling inderdaad meer seksuele betrekkingen (60% tegenover 40%). Maar er kon geen relevant verschil worden vastgesteld in de spontane bevallingen - en evenmin in de andere onderzochte factoren - tussen de groepen die meer betrekkingen hadden gehad en de andere. 
Die vaststelling zal allicht geruststellend zijn voor sommige vrouwen die meer kans maken op een premature geboorte. Er is weliswaar nog meer en grootschaliger onderzoek nodig om deze resultaten definitief te bevestigen, want één enkele studie is wat weinig om zich op te baseren. 


*Een voorzorgsmaatregel die allicht niet hoeft…* 

Slotsom: de raad die vrouwen krijgen om 4 tot 6 weken voor de voorziene datum van de bevalling niet te vrijen, is allicht een eenvoudige voorzorgsmaatregel die nergens op steunt. 
Wel is het zo dat als vrouwen in die situatie seksuele betrekkingen hebben, dat met de nodige omzichtigheid moet gebeuren. Bruuske en hevige inspanningen blijven uit den boze, en dat geldt ook voor allerlei acrobatische standjes. De gouden raad is ook hier weer: luister naar uw lichaam… 



04/12/2007 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
Peng Chiong T., Obstetrics & Gynecology,
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Twijfelende

hay

ik had een beetje van alles gelezen op deze site en had ook een paar vragen er stond dus bijvoorbeeld dat meisjes die de pil hadden geslikt en daarna ermee stopten ongesteld werden en ook zwanger kan dat alleen als je de pil hebt geslikt? ik bedoel kan je ook gewoon zwanger worden en ongesteld zijn zonder dat je de pil hebt geslikt omdat het met de pil allemaal zo onregelmatig is in het begin meestal..

Verder had ik nog een vraagje want, toen ik het deed met mijn vriend daarna die dagen kreeg ik een opgezette buik en buikpijn en ik moet vaak naar de wc hoort dat erbij of zijn dat signalen van zwangerschap? alhoewel ik had gelezen dat je zowiezo de eerste week of 2 week niks voelt van dat je zwanger bent toch? ik weet niet of ik het me allemaal verbeeld  :Frown:  :Confused:  we deden het 1 keer met condoom en de 2e keer niet mr hij kwam pas klaar nadat hij er al uit was.. ik had gehoord dat er dan voorvocht kan zijn mr dat is tog by die 1e keer direct als je daarna doet is het er tog niet meer of wel?? ik heb nu steeds buikpyn en een opgezette buik en het is 4 dagen nadat het is gebeurd ik hoef pas over 3 week weer ongesteld te worden dus ik weet niet wat ik moet doen nu? moet ik wachten tot dat ik ongesteld moet worden en als ik het niet wordt dan een test doen? of kan het nu ook al ? ik hoop dat iemand hier my over informatie kan geven, want ik heb het egt heel erg nodig  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Frown: 

xx

----------


## Sylvia93

ik denk dat er toch niks anders opzit dan te wachten op de dag dat je ongesteld moet worden..
wordt je die dag niet ongesteld? dan kun je meteen een test doen, voor de zekerheid zodat je stopt met twijfelen en stressen

suc6 :Wink:

----------

